# Curtin university Intake



## gaurav.patel2015atgmail.c (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello Guys,
I am planing to take admission in curtin university w8ng 4 my offer letter just wanna know anyone going/planning to curting for the 2014 intake?


----------

